# Jack's Bargain Attic Sale 2.0



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

L&M's JBAS 2.0 must have really Bombed if they are extending it for another week.

I Wonder if,.... No Store to Store purchase transfer Killed the Buzz.

It did for me, my local L&M is Windsor, and they never have anything worthwhile for me during these sales.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

North York store had 35 guitars items available.
I purchased one yesterday.
Today it has 34 guitar items available...

Last night I was browsing all "close" by stores. The only interesting was American Strat for $999 (can't remember in which store  )
Edited: managed to find it Brampton store:





Gear Hunter | American Standard Stratocaster - Rosewood Neck in Olympic White


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com






Cambridge store has Mesa Stilleto 100w head for $899.

There were couple of some other Mesas for decent price.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

My store just didn't have a lot of stuff that the general player is going to be interested in. They've got a couple H&K amps that are interesting to me but I don't find $200 bucks off a $1500 amp to be very titillating. There was only 2 things I was interested in and the format meant that by buying one, I would essentially have to forego the other. I'm more than happy with the decision I made, but it's not a great way to run a sale.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I guess so. It goes to show that some things are tough to replicate online.

I've been to the one in Toronto a number of times. It really is hit or miss. I think I had more success when I was also looking for studio gear. Less success with guitar gear.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I couldn’t get on the first day so I gave up. It’s really just a hyped-up Gear Hunter thing from what I could tell.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked up a NX10C speaker from Markham, a wireless mic kit from Peterborough, and a 100' snake and a phantom power supply from Oshawa. The speaker and wireless were excellent deals, as was the snake (except that snakes are going the way of the dodo with digital boards); the phantom power supply was a fair price, but not exceptional. Those were the four items that I was most interested in. Most of the others items on my short-list weren't at prices that would make me pull the trigger, but disappeared shortly after they were "released", so someone thought the price was right. Admittedly, these days I'm more interested in PA gear than anything else, and those items seemed to mostly be at decent prices. 

It was nice to be able to take part in the Attic Sale without living in Toronto!

Edit: I would imagine that guitars wouldn't move very well with the online format - buying a used guitar without trying it first is a bit dicey, though I suppose that the legendary 30-day guarantee would help.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

It’s pretty annoying that they are going an extra week. Now I can’t walk into the store and pick through leftovers and have to wait a week.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

deals were underwhelming IMO


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I will never go again. They had items on sale (list was provided to purchasers in advance). I called to reserve something, which they said I couldn't do... arrive for the sale at 9:30. I arrived 10 minutes in advance... and it was cold outside. When I got in, they sold the item I wanted IN ADVANCE! Someone came to the door... opened the door at 9:15 and asked people what they wanted... and 'took orders in advance.' When I complained about this... driving to the store and standing outside like everyone else, their response was: "we didn't want people pushing, shoving and fighting over the items." Then why not sell them in advance when people call in to buy? Why not tell others that they would be taking orders in advance at the door... as I would have been there at 9:00 am instead. I even complained to head office and nothing was done about it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

CCP virus strikes again, oh and idiotic plans for sales that are underwhelming!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I saw some great deals on PA speakers, but I was looking for active sub woofers. I suppose with no events this year, there were no used ones available.

The guitars I saw were 'meh'. No 335's or the like. No pro line Gretschs.

Same with amps. One Princeton Reverb.


----------



## mittw (Sep 30, 2009)

Quoting NEW price as regular price for used gear turned me off real quick. Oh and 5% off doesn't do it for me. Bummer


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> I will never go again. They had items on sale (list was provided to purchasers in advance). I called to reserve something, which they said I couldn't do... arrive for the sale at 9:30. I arrived 10 minutes in advance... and it was cold outside. When I got in, they sold the item I wanted IN ADVANCE! Someone came to the door... opened the door at 9:15 and asked people what they wanted... and 'took orders in advance.' When I complained about this... driving to the store and standing outside like everyone else, their response was: "we didn't want people pushing, shoving and fighting over the items." Then why not sell them in advance when people call in to buy? Why not tell others that they would be taking orders in advance at the door... as I would have been there at 9:00 am instead. I even complained to head office and nothing was done about it.


That's so stupid. Why would they do that?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> I saw some great deals on PA speakers, but I was looking for active sub woofers. I suppose with no events this year, there were no used ones available.
> ...


I had a couple of subs on my short list - almost pulled the trigger on an LS200P at $150, but I had just spent a fair bit on other things and I already have a similar small sub which certainly meets my current and foreseeable needs. Might be the one that got away though. Couple of big 18" subs locally, but prices were not amazing.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Brian Johnston said:


> I will never go again. They had items on sale (list was provided to purchasers in advance). I called to reserve something, which they said I couldn't do... arrive for the sale at 9:30. I arrived 10 minutes in advance... and it was cold outside. When I got in, they sold the item I wanted IN ADVANCE! Someone came to the door... opened the door at 9:15 and asked people what they wanted... and 'took orders in advance.' When I complained about this... driving to the store and standing outside like everyone else, their response was: "we didn't want people pushing, shoving and fighting over the items." Then why not sell them in advance when people call in to buy? Why not tell others that they would be taking orders in advance at the door... as I would have been there at 9:00 am instead. I even complained to head office and nothing was done about it.


I would contact head office personally, there’s a strict policy against advance sales for this very reason and whoever did it was totally in the wrong.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> Because their stupid, and they never gave two thoughts to their customer base. The looks I got last time I was there, without a face mask... besides no customer service (couldn't wait for me to leave) was enough to say... so long, and thanks for all the fish.


Oh. Didn’t know you were a dolphin. Damn discrimination.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My local store didn't have much that i was interested in, plus i live almost an hour away, and some of the "deals" have been in store at that price for ages (I'm looking at you Fender Super Reverb).


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> I would contact head office personally, there’s a strict policy against advance sales for this very reason and whoever did it was totally in the wrong.


LOL... it was head office I called... spoke to the VP.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Peterborough rolled out all the used gear they've had since boxing day and can't sell. There were a fee good deals but nothing exceptional.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was pretty bummed. I've been hunting for a pair of compact studio monitors and there simply wasn't much apart from $100 off of $600 speakers (individual). Not seeing prices in advance was really annoying as there was a couple of things I would buy at a good price, but when they were barely a couple hundred off a $2000 item, I moved on and other stuff sold.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I walk into these things praying for Royers and Neumanns and LA610’s and walk out with an accordion and a banjo that I return the following week.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

My nearby store had a 4 year old ES-339 that they already can't seem to sell. It was previously marked down from $3699 to $2899. They had it on sale for... $2799. Wooo. (Note: I've played it. I can see why they can't sell it. No one is going to pay close to 3 grand for a guitar that plays and sounds worse than every Epiphone in the store.)

A CS Strat regular $4999 for $4299. Wowee.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Someone, not me, got a 1976 Deluxe Reverb for $1000.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 22, 2020)

I bought a Vintage Modified Squier for $150. It has MIM components, Duncan designed pups and a Cherry burst flame maple top, so I thought it was a good deal.

I had 2 other targets, a Fender Big Block MIM for $300, and a PRS Trampas Green SE for $600. I had the PRS in my cart, and accidentally refreshed my page when Fedex called me and lost it. So I bought a different PRS later that day off Reverb 🤣

The person who bought the Fender has it listed on Kijiji for $650 now

The selection seemed to vary greatly by store. Some had lots, some barely had anything. But you would have needed to see what was available before the sale to truly know what was available, as all the good deals would have disappeared and you wouldn't have seen them even 1 minute after the sale time started.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I live in Ottawa and contacted the Kingston store yesterday about an item. They told me they could not ship. However if the item is still there after Sept 28 they could ship then.

I guess their silly corporate rules discourage sales.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> I saw some great deals on PA speakers, but I was looking for active sub woofers. I suppose with no events this year, there were no used ones available.


A year ago, I was on the hunt for an NX-10C for cheap to upgrade my monitor situation. I see they had one for $200 at my store, but with about 0 gigs in the foreseeable future, I have no need for it now.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I scored a rackmount line delay by Rane for PA and streaming use. $50. Original price was probably ten times that. I was hoping for some cool mic deals, but no joy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

so, is it safe to assume that most of the guitars dont have cases (if not mentioned or shown in the pics)?

the site is terrible. need more filter options...i want to be able to see multiple stores, if not the whole province, when i search.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought an item that was later canceled for no reason. Seems like the implementation was spotty at best.

Also, they probably wouldn't need to extend this sale if some of those deals weren't like $100 off an item selling for a couple grand.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I was not impressed either. However if the sales figures around guitars are correct and through the roof right now, they probably don't think they need to be more aggressive.

I'm cheap so I don't like it; but I get it


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

dmc69 said:


> I bought an item that was later canceled for no reason. Seems like the implementation was spotty at best.
> 
> Also, they probably wouldn't need to extend this sale if some of those deals weren't like $100 off an item selling for a couple grand.


What, don't you think a NOS 2017 Les Paul Standard T marked down from $3099 to $3000 is a deal?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Also anyone else notice how with every sale, they've been flooding it with the LP Jr Tribute DCs? They've really been having trouble selling those. I'd pick one of those up for fun if it was like $500 or so.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Isn’t that what they sold for originally?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw some stuff locally that were good sale prices & good deals.
and some not as big a deal.
But ultimately--do they have to have sales?
They would have been within their rights to just cancel it.
(Like the Guitar Show they have nothing to do with-just cancelled--i get why that was done--so no problem.)
they tried something.
Maybe it didn't go smoothly or to everybody's liking, but they tried something--and many were happy with it.

So good on them.

Now if only they had stuff I was looking for on sale.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> I live in Ottawa and contacted the Kingston store yesterday about an item. They told me they could not ship. However if the item is still there after Sept 28 they could ship then.
> 
> I guess their silly corporate rules discourage sales.


It's right on the flyer page that attic sale items are pick up in store only.

Im not sure why you thought otherwise.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

dmc69 said:


> Also anyone else notice how with every sale, they've been flooding it with the LP Jr Tribute DCs? They've really been having trouble selling those. I'd pick one of those up for fun if it was like $500 or so.


Yes, I noticed a lot of those. We'll see them on kijiji for $1100 in a few weeks.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

dmc69 said:


> Also anyone else notice how with every sale, they've been flooding it with the LP Jr Tribute DCs? They've really been having trouble selling those. I'd pick one of those up for fun if it was like $500 or so.



I don't know if they have been having issues selling them, or they just got so many of them. Every L&M has half a dozen it seems, they must have brought in close to 1000 I bet.

For a little less I would buy one too. I've been looking on Kijiji for them, but everyone wants new price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> Also anyone else notice how with every sale, they've been flooding it with the LP Jr Tribute DCs? They've really been having trouble selling those. I'd pick one of those up for fun if it was like $500 or so.


I’ve rarely met a Gibson guitar I didn’t like but as far as the Tribute DC, I wouldn’t fvck one with a stolen dick.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

sillyak said:


> I don't know if they have been having issues selling them, or they just got so many of them. Every L&M has half a dozen it seems, they must have brought in close to 1000 I bet.


I'd go with "issues selling them". When I returned from my very long guitar hiatus I walked into L&M and thought "Oh, I like a double cut." Then realized for the same money I could get a Les Paul Studio or SG Special. I realize it fills a different niche than those other guitars, but a $1200, matte finish, single pickup guitar is a very hard sell.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Merlin said:


> Isn’t that what they sold for originally?


The early 2019 ones were $899 new. L&M is "blowing them out" at $799 and has been for the last few sales. The late 2019 and 2020 versions are $1299 new and are on sale for $1099. Has been that price for a while now. The only differences between the early 2019 and late 2019 versions are a neck humbucker and input jack placement.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> It's right on the flyer page that attic sale items are pick up in store only.
> 
> Im not sure why you thought otherwise.


I assumed if they want to sell something and that there is an interested buyer they could bend their own rules. They are in business to sell right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> I assumed if they want to sell something and that there is an interested buyer they could bend their own rules. They are in business to sell right?


You think they want or have time for that backlash?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I am totally confused. As far as I know this sale is online only with mandatory store pickup. Why are you expecting to be able to purchase an item listed for online sale only directly in store?


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> I'd go with "issues selling them". When I returned from my very long guitar hiatus I walked into L&M and thought "Oh, I like a double cut." Then realized for the same money I could get a Les Paul Studio or SG Special. I realize it fills a different niche than those other guitars, but a $1200, matte finish, single pickup guitar is a very hard sell.


I though Reg price on the single pickup ones is $899 and the $1200 ones are the dual pick up variety.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

sillyak said:


> I though Reg price on the single pickup ones is $899 and the $1200 ones are the dual pick up variety.


$900 is the current sale price, $1200 is the regular price. $1300 is the regular price ($1100 sale) on the dual pickup Les Paul Special.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Ahhhhhh I see. The $900 regular price is for the earlier ones with the jack on the pickguard.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> I will never go again. They had items on sale (list was provided to purchasers in advance). I called to reserve something, which they said I couldn't do... arrive for the sale at 9:30. I arrived 10 minutes in advance... and it was cold outside. When I got in, they sold the item I wanted IN ADVANCE! Someone came to the door... opened the door at 9:15 and asked people what they wanted... and 'took orders in advance.' When I complained about this... driving to the store and standing outside like everyone else, their response was: "we didn't want people pushing, shoving and fighting over the items." Then why not sell them in advance when people call in to buy? Why not tell others that they would be taking orders in advance at the door... as I would have been there at 9:00 am instead. I even complained to head office and nothing was done about it.


That is how those sales always work, because they are trying to maintain order within the store and not have people pushing and shoving to get shit. They do not sell in advance, but they come outside 15 minutes before opening and ask which item each person is there for. Since those people made the effort to be in line, they get the item they came for.

Even if they had not done that, you still would not have gotten what you were after. Someone was there before you, and would get into the store before you, so unless you trampled people to get at the item (exactly what they are trying to avoid by coming out 15 minutes before opening) you wouldn't have gotten it anyway.

I'm not surprised head office did nothing. Everyone else gets how this works, and accepts it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Someone was there before you, and would get into the store before you, so unless you trampled people to get at the item (exactly what they are trying to avoid by coming out 15 minutes before opening) you wouldn't have gotten it anyway.
> 
> I'm not surprised head office did nothing. Everyone else gets how this works, and accepts it.


Yup.
I went to the Boxing Day sale because they had a Japanese Gretsch which was around 3 grand new, selling used for (if I remember correctly) around $1200. I got there at 8am for the 10am opening. I was the first person there and the second didn’t arrive until almost 9:30.

I seem to recall an employee asking the first few people what they were there for, but nothing was put aside or “pre-sold”. It was more a case of making sure that the item they were there for was actually available.

The door opened at 10:00 and I went straight to the used guitar rack and grabbed the Gretsch. There was a guy who showed up around 9:50 and was about 4 people back of me in line. I didn’t get the Gretsch because some employee asked me what I wanted in advance. I got it because I was there before him.

You said you got there at 9:20 for a 9:30 sale. If the employee “took an order” for the item you wanted at 9:15, then that means someone who got there at least 5 minutes (but likely much more) before you did, got the item by getting there first. Even if the employee never stuck his head out the door, you still got there too late.

Side note...
I saw the Gretsch was a double cut (website showed a single cut) and as I grabbed it of the rack, I told the guy who was 10 feet behind me not to go too far. I said I would plug it in and try it but I was less than 50/50 that I would take it. He came with me to the amp room, we chatted while I played it for about 2 minutes and then I handed him the guitar. I saw him at the cash about 10 minutes later, paying for his new guitar.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

colchar said:


> That is how those sales always work, because they are trying to maintain order within the store and not have people pushing and shoving to get shit. They do not sell in advance, but they come outside 15 minutes before opening and ask which item each person is there for. Since those people made the effort to be in line, they get the item they came for.
> 
> Even if they had not done that, you still would not have gotten what you were after. Someone was there before you, and would get into the store before you, so unless you trampled people to get at the item (exactly what they are trying to avoid by coming out 15 minutes before opening) you wouldn't have gotten it anyway.
> 
> I'm not surprised head office did nothing. Everyone else gets how this works, and accepts it.


Not necessarily. Who is to say that I would not have spotted the item first as the other person was looking about to see where it was? Who is to say that I wouldn't have been at the store first and ahead of the line if I would have known about their procedures (which I would have done)?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Brian Johnston said:


> Who is to say that I wouldn't have been at the store first and ahead of the line if I would have known about their procedures (which I would have done)?


There is no “procedure”. And why would you need some sort of insider info to know to get there earlier if there was a specific item you wanted? That’s kind of common sense. Like a couple people have said, regardless of how it went down, you got there too late.

If I had rolled in 10 minutes early for that $1200 Gretsch, I probably would have been the fourth or fifth person looking for it.
...and I wouldn’t be online complaining about how the system is rigged against me.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> There is no “procedure”. And why would you need some sort of insider info to know to get there earlier if there was a specific item you wanted? That’s kind of common sense. Like a couple people have said, regardless of how it went down, you got there too late.
> 
> If I had rolled in 10 minutes early for that $1200 Gretsch, I probably would have been the fourth or fifth person looking for it.
> ...and I wouldn’t be online complaining about how the system is rigged against me.


It's awesome that you can see into the future, to know that I wouldn't be there 1 minute earlier than the other person. I'll need to contact you for any future decisions I make so that you can save me time and aggravation.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> It's awesome that you can see into the future, to know that I wouldn't be there 1 minute earlier than the other person. I'll need to contact you for any future decisions I make so that you can save me time and aggravation.


I'm sorry you didn't get what you went there for. Keep looking. One will show up on Kijiji or FB cheaper with no taxes or lineups.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> What, don't you think a NOS 2017 Les Paul Standard T marked down from $3099 to $3000 is a deal?


Don’t you mean...

NOS 2017 Les Paul Standard T original price $2599, after a few price hikes up to $3099, then discounted to $3000.

I’ve seen that a few times. Especially with Fender and their yearly price hikes.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> Not necessarily. Who is to say that I would not have spotted the item first as the other person was looking about to see where it was?


Anyone with any sense would check the display beforehand so that they knew where the item was going to be.





> Who is to say that I wouldn't have been at the store first and ahead of the line if I would have known about their procedures (which I would have done)?



Everyone else knows about their procedures so you should too (hell, there are threads here every year talking about the lineups for their various sales). And if you didn't, then common sense would dictate that you arrive as early as possible, not 15 minutes before they opened the doors.

You're wrong here, stop trying to rationalize it to make it appear that you are right.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> I bought an item that was later canceled for no reason.


Whoever set the system up didn't test it very well, if at all. 

Some items were mistakenly sold to more than one person because they didn't come out of inventory after the initial sale. I know this, because I was told by an employee who is a friend of mine. To make it right, or as right as they could, they honoured the first purchase and canceled any subsequent ones.




> Also, they probably wouldn't need to extend this sale if some of those deals weren't like $100 off an item selling for a couple grand.



And if they were to allow shipping after the initial two days. The customer is paying the shipping costs anyway, so why not allow it? I get that they have to have things available if they advertised them, but they can also say "after 48hrs we will allow shipping" and they would be covered legally.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> You're wrong here, stop trying to rationalize it to make it appear that you are right.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess I don't quite understand the mentality of buying a guitar just because it's a deal. Unless it's something you really wanted in the first place then what's the point? Buying something you didn't actually want that's on sale from $1999 down to $1000 doesn't mean you saved $999. You still spent $1000 you didn't mean to in the first place.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

colchar said:


> Anyone with any sense would check the display beforehand so that they knew where the item was going to be.
> 
> Everyone else knows about their procedures so you should too (hell, there are threads here every year talking about the lineups for their various sales). And if you didn't, then common sense would dictate that you arrive as early as possible, not 15 minutes before they opened the doors.
> 
> You're wrong here, stop trying to rationalize it to make it appear that you are right.


Dear Mr. Knowitall... I did got to the store in advance and nothing was put out (it was the day before). The items were in a storage area and were not brought out yet. The procedures were not indicated in the sale information... direct from the company... and I never thought it necessary to search for threads on this site to know Long & McQuade's policies, duh! Also, common sense told me to go in advance of the doors opening, which I did... I never took this as a Black Friday sale where I had to stand in line at 5 am. You sound like a real (fill in the blank), and so why not ignore my posts rather than being a rude (fill in the blank) about it. Have some common sense.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I guess I don't quite understand the mentality of buying a guitar just because it's a deal. Unless it's something you really wanted in the first place then what's the point? Buying something you didn't actually want that's on sale from $1999 down to $1000 doesn't mean you saved $999. You still spent $1000 you didn't mean to in the first place.


I would call that a compulsion.

But in the end, don't even worry about it It's not your money, so just never think of it again. It doesn't matter in the least if that's why someone bought a sale item. Less stress that way IMO.

If it's your friend, and they cant pay bills, that's more of a concern.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I guess I don't quite understand the mentality of buying a guitar just because it's a deal. Unless it's something you really wanted in the first place then what's the point? Buying something you didn't actually want that's on sale from $1999 down to $1000 doesn't mean you saved $999. You still spent $1000 you didn't mean to in the first place.



This goes for Kijiji as well, but if it's a good enough deal that I know I can flip it within a day for that same money, or even a little more, I'll buy it.

That way I get to try something new, if I like it it can stay, if I don't I'll send it away with no cost to me.

It's like a free rental service.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I guess I don't quite understand the mentality of buying a guitar just because it's a deal. Unless it's something you really wanted in the first place then what's the point?


That is the point. There are a couple of things that I wouldn't mind picking up (not that I need any more guitars!), but I cannot justify buying them so I don't. But if I can get a great deal on something I want, then I can justify it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> Dear Mr. Knowitall... I did got to the store in advance and nothing was put out (it was the day before). The items were in a storage area and were not brought out yet. The procedures were not indicated in the sale information... direct from the company... and I never thought it necessary to search for threads on this site to know Long & McQuade's policies, duh! Also, common sense told me to go in advance of the doors opening, which I did... I never took this as a Black Friday sale where I had to stand in line at 5 am. You sound like a real (fill in the blank), and so why not ignore my posts rather than being a rude (fill in the blank) about it. Have some common sense.



You wouldn't know common sense if it bit you on the arse.

Just give it a rest already. You are desperately trying to rationalize your own mistakes so that you can blame others. You're wrong, just fucking accept it.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you remember lining up for concert tickets?

Do you remember lining up at Eaton's, before Ticketmaster (or Select-a-Seat)?

Then later the best seats would be available at the Arena.

I remember the first time they sold-out online before the 200 people lined up at the Ticketmaster booth got any tickets. That was a slap in the face.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hammerhands said:


> Do you remember lining up for concert tickets?
> 
> Do you remember lining up at Eaton's, before Ticketmaster (or Select-a-Seat)?


That’s the part that I shake my head at. “I would have gotten there earlier if I’d have known...”.
If there’s something for sale and there’s *only one available*, the first person there is going to get it!!!!! If you roll in 10 minutes before opening and there are a bunch of other people there ahead of you, *you aren’t going to get it!!!!!*
There’s no “taking orders” or other fuckery involved. He said it himself. Someone who was in line in front of him wanted the item. That’s it, that’s all.

Now, if some guy showed up an hour early, was first in line, and the store put it aside for some dude who rolled in right before opening, THEN I’d be willing to listen to the bitching and moaning. Someone who expects to show up just on time and scoop up a deal? Not so much.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I really do love this shit.......


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> I really do love this shit.......
> 
> View attachment 329703


Dude...
You gotta go with a GIF.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> That’s the part that I shake my head at. “I would have gotten there earlier if I’d have known...”.
> If there’s something for sale and there’s *only one available*, the first person there is going to get it!!!!! If you roll in 10 minutes before opening and there are a bunch of other people there ahead of you, *you aren’t going to get it!!!!!*
> There’s no “taking orders” or other fuckery involved. He said it himself. Someone who was in line in front of him wanted the item. That’s it, that’s all.
> 
> Now, if some guy showed up an hour early, was first in line, and the store put it aside for some dude who rolled in right before opening, THEN I’d be willing to listen to the bitching and moaning. Someone who expects to show up just on time and scoop up a deal? Not so much.


Well, if you lived in Sudbury you would have known there were only five people at the doors... and about 150 items for sale on the list. No reservations could be made (via my phone call and going there a day earlier), but reservations if you're standing outside the doors. Like others, I didn't show up 'just on time,' as I was there before the doors opened (can't read?). Again, no mention of reservations outside the door or how that works in the sale literature, so bite me. Apparently you're willing to listen to bitching and moaning and then ranting about my bitching and moaning. Plenty of trolls on this site.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve rarely met a Gibson guitar I didn’t like but as far as the Tribute DC, I wouldn’t fvck one with a stolen dick.


People actually steal those? Should I lock mine up? Maybe put an alarm on it? Scary times.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> People actually steal those? Should I lock mine up? Maybe put an alarm on it? Scary times.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> People actually steal those?


or interchange them, like drill bits


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They should just let it develop like a Black Friday sale in the states at a Walmart.

If I were working there, your ass wouldn't have made it in the door without a mask, like it or not.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> If I were working there, your ass wouldn't have made it in the door without a mask, like it or not.


Maybe that was the plan. Show up late without a mask, nobody will come within 15 feet of him, and he uses the buffer zone to keep people away from the good deals while he snatches them up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seems to still be pickup in-store only for stuff that now shows up in the gear hunter section.

The Jackson KVT is interesting, but I'm not trekking to BC to get it.

Not that I wouldn't love to visit BC again, just that's not in the cards haha.


----------

